# Murray snowblower



## Mark70 (Apr 29, 2010)

Murray 5 hp 22" path G2254030 6302 does anyone know of a parts list,service manual similar to this model cant locate one on any of the manual websites thank Mark


----------



## golftech (Jan 3, 2009)

I went directly to the Murray site,and those numbers do nothing for their search engine. Apparently they aren't the right ones or it's too old.
I tried a couple other sites to,to no avail.


----------



## indypower (Apr 8, 2009)

Those numbers do not look right. Murray Numbers look like 622505x4.
here is a site that has Murray parts
http://www.snowblowerguide.com/murray_snowblowers.php


----------



## Joe Brinduse (Dec 1, 2007)

http://www.google.com/#sclient=psy&...OyAS6s5ndDgAAAKoEBU_Qf-rH&fp=984ebe8a57703fa9


----------



## Brs11 (Dec 11, 2010)

What are you looking for?


----------

